# [script] Apres genkernel

## ZeLegolas

Certain packages sont intimement lies aux sources du kernel. Quand vous reinstalle votre Kernel il est preferable de les recompiler.

Voici un petit script pour vous aider :

```
#!/bin/bash

#Recherche tous les packages installes qui sont dependant de la

# version du kernel et les reinstalles pour le nouveau kernel

    

qgrep -C -N -l -J linux-mod_pkg | while read PACKAGE

do

 emerge $* "=$PACKAGE"

done
```

qgrep fait partie du package portage-utils, vous devez l'avoir installe au prealable

----------

## geekounet

Ça existe déjà, qui fonctionne avec un mécanisme exprès pour ça dans Portage :

```
[I] sys-kernel/module-rebuild

     Available versions:  *0.1 0.5

     Installed versions:  0.5(03:04:01 PM 03/13/2008)

     Homepage:            http://www.gentoo.org/

     Description:         A utility to rebuild any kernel modules which you have installed
```

Et ça s'utilise avec un simple module-rebuild rebuild  :Wink: 

----------

## ZeLegolas

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Ça existe déjà, qui fonctionne avec un mécanisme exprès pour ça dans Portage :
> 
> ```
> [I] sys-kernel/module-rebuild
> 
> ...

 

Je l'avais pas repere celui-la, merci  :Smile: 

----------

